# Designer Fabric in lowriders...



## Mr_LoLo (May 5, 2005)

Hey Guys

just wanted your opinions if you think designer fabric goes good with old school lowriders like 64's..

i was thinking of going with designer fabric but im under the impression that it suits more later model cars..

i see alot of old school lowriders with velvet, suede, biscuit tuck interiors.. 

so i just wanted your opinions whether to go with designer fabric or with other material/styles like i mentioned


Thanks in advance


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

its played out, period.


----------



## latinhustle (Mar 12, 2003)

if you drive an 80s 4door caprice on 24's, then maybe....

on an older car.....NO


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

sounds to me like you need to get some taste. I wouldn't do gucci or velvet in my 64 even if the fabric was free. In my opinion a clean stock interior kit is where it's at, but that's not really custom.


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy_@Aug 26 2005, 03:00 AM~3695044
> *sounds to me like you need to get some taste.   I wouldn't do gucci or velvet in my 64 even if the fabric was free.  In my opinion a clean stock interior kit is where it's at, but that's not really custom.
> *


Stock in old schools is nice but the crushed, swirl, and plain velvet is hella played out. That style needs to split like ass cheeks and ragged pussy lips. I think when I was about 17 like 11 years ago I had crushed velvet and it was on the edge of being played (1994). I really dont see why people keep doing it but to each his own. I think where its at for low lows is the stock style with some suede or some suede LV or gucci. But the LV and gucci is more of a dirty south thing and baller style. You can get like 6 yards of velvet to one yard of regular gucci or LV. So you have to have deep pockets to do big things. The west is starting to come around but its slow. I think even in the west they are starting to raise cars and do big wheels.


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

i like a stock themed look but with changes here and there....nothing drastic just improvements....say you diamond pleat the plate on a 64 bucket seat keep stock measurements and use higher quality materials.

if you want to spend big bucks doing your interior throw some mohair in it.... thats probably the most expensive material you can touch


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

if your goin for the douwn south 4x4 style then go for it


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

61 drop


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------

